# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  Show your piercings!

## kevinb

So in light of me getting my conches punch to 8mm (0g) on the 25th of this month and because I just love piercings I figured I would make a show off thread. 

Currently I have: 2mm septum, 25mm lobes 

Here's me  :Smile:

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

All I have ATM is:
16g eyebrow
3x tongue
Nips
5/8' ear lobes
Tragus
Industrial

----------


## BrandiR

I have webbed toes that are pierced!  I'll post a picture after work...if I can figure it out.

----------


## SSALB

I only have one piercing (my tongue), tattoo's are more my thing.  :Razz:

----------


## Valentine Pirate

> I have webbed toes that are pierced!  I'll post a picture after work...if I can figure it out.


I hope you're not joking, that sounds awesome!

----------


## volkswagen20v

I don't have pictures but I have inch and an eighth lobes, both sides of my lip, bridge and 2g septum.

----------


## brooksy

I have 22 piercings currently;
-lower navel
-12g nipple (I have to get the courage up to redo, for the 3rd time, the other after it being ripped out on a shower door)
-8g hood
-medusa
-septum
-venoms
-5/8' lobes
-rook
-industrial
-snug
-anti-tragus
-tragus
-anti-helix
-8g conch
-2 helix piercings than are able to have an orbital worn in them
-2nd & 3rd lobe piercings in both lobes

And I have retired, 8g center tongue, 12 g further back center tongue, set of cheek piercings (that I reallly miss!), labret, vertical labret, both nostrils, 3 microdermals and my normal navel piercing.

----------

Jessssica (03-21-2013)

----------


## kevinb

My plans for the next year are to add both nostrils and both vertical surface piercings next to my tragus's. I hope to add more ink as well.  :Smile:

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Retired:
Double nostrils
Septum
Snakebites
Monroe 
Belly button x2
Sternum

----------


## carlson

All I have now is my lip. Retired are eyebrow, septum, in left ear I had 5/8 inch lobe a 8g tunnel above and a 6 g cartliage and tragus. My right had 5/8 lobe 8g tunnel above and a industrial. I had the back of my neck pierced and both nips too.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> All I have now is my lip. Retired are eyebrow, septum, in left ear I had 5/8 inch lobe a 8g tunnel above and a 6 g cartliage and tragus. My right had 5/8 lobe 8g tunnel above and a industrial. I had the back of my neck pierced and both nips too.


Marry me?

----------


## DooLittle

Oh you people, nips?? Ouch, hurts thinking about it.  To the person that had one ripped out, I couldn't even imagine...  I used to have my belly button.  Now just ears.  I'm not a fan of facial piercings

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Doolittle, mine didn't hurt. Easiest piercing to heal as well.

----------


## Mike41793

> Oh you people, nips?? Ouch, hurts thinking about it.  To the person that had one ripped out, I couldn't even imagine...  I used to have my belly button.  Now just ears.  I'm not a fan of facial piercings
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Nips are what bothered you? Did you miss the word "hood" lol? Ouchy, no thank you lol.

----------

_Capray_ (01-04-2013),_iCandiBallPythons_ (01-03-2013),Jam Reptiles (03-12-2013),_Mft62485_ (01-03-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

I want to get pierced there....
But I'm way too shy to show someone THAT place :/

----------


## DooLittle

> I want to get pierced there....
> But I'm way too shy to show someone THAT place :/


They would only be there for a minute, and you would probably never see them again.  Try having a kid, lol.  Everybody is in there.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Cendalla_ (01-18-2013),_DNACurtusK_ (01-05-2013),Kaorte (01-03-2013),PitOnTheProwl (01-04-2013),_threezero_ (01-18-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> They would only be there for a minute, and you would probably never see them again.  Try having a kid, lol.  Everybody is in there.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Lol im very shy, believe it or not :p
And i dont know. It would be mortally embarrassing for me. Even though I don't know them

----------


## carlson

Haha I took out nips cuz when CNA a resident grabbed my scrubs on my chest and caught both rings pulling them so bad they bleeded and fire school made me take all out when I'm there

----------


## Mike41793

> They would only be there for a minute, and you would probably never see them again.  Try having a kid, lol.  Everybody is in there.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Well when youre having a kid your general not really concerned with whose walking in and out of the room. Your mind is probably a bit distracted by... ohhh idk... lots of pain and stuff haha.

----------

DooLittle (01-03-2013)

----------


## carlson

Some moms get pain meds for that lol once it kicked in for my sister she was happy before screaming and crying after happy and laughing lol

----------


## Kaorte

I only have piercings in my ears and that is probably what I will stick with. I have 6g in my ears and tragus and anti-tragus. I'd like to get a few more in my ears though  :Smile:  

I for sure want more tattoos. Just waiting for the right design and the right artist.

----------


## Freakie_frog

> I have 22 piercings currently;
> -lower navel
> -12g nipple (I have to get the courage up to redo, for the 3rd time, the other after it being ripped out on a shower door)
> -8g hood
> -medusa
> -septum
> -venoms
> -5/8' lobes
> -rook
> ...


WOW I see a couple on that list that make things interesting..

----------

_Ridinandreptiles_ (01-03-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

Well compared to some here I'm severely underpierced, I just have 3 hoops in each ear currently. 
I used to have the bottom holes gauged to around a 0 but I eventually got tired of them. I originally wanted to have my ears pieced like they are but all the way up but the way the cartilage is through the middle would make it difficult to do. I think I'll just keep the 3 hoops.

I've thought seriously about getting my tongue and possibly belly button done. Not really interested in any other piercings.

Edit: Technically my hoops are captive bead rings and I believe they're 14 gauge.

Edit again: Boy that pic sure didn't look that blurry on my phone lol

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MrLang

Damn, you had your nipple RIPPED by a self imposed ring of metal through your flesh and did not remove the other metal from your lady region?


You are a brave soul.

----------


## dav4

> WOW I see a couple on that list that make things interesting..


No kidding...I had to google most of them :Weirdface:  :Weirdface:  :Weirdface:  :Weirdface: ...I hope your tetanus shot is up to date :Very Happy: .

----------


## Inknsteel

No pics, but I've had/have a few...

Ears were pierced with straight studs several years ago. Three in the left lobe, one in the left cartilage, two in the right lobe. I have since taken all of those out and now have both lobes stretched to 7/16". 
12g Tongue
12g nips, but both were removed after a year when they hadn't fully healed (kept getting bumped, pulled, twisted, etc so they never healed).
12g navel
8g frenum

I'm more of a tattoo guy myself, but I've been considering getting the nips redone. I just know how it hurt the first time and I imagine piercing through scar tissue will be at least twice as painful...

----------


## kevinb

I really would love to get my navel done but my fiancé thinks its to fruity for a guy to have one. Maybe you can change her mind inknsteel?

----------


## DooLittle

> I really would love to get my navel done but my fiancé thinks its to fruity for a guy to have one. Maybe you can change her mind inknsteel?


I'm with her.  Navels are for girls, imo.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_STjepkes_ (01-04-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> 8g frenum


Just reading that causes me to wince...
Not a snowballs chance in hell id have needles near any of that lol.

----------

pjvo (12-03-2013)

----------


## dragonboy4578

I currently have 2 14g cartilage piercings
2 g plug in my lobe.
1 14 g bar in my nipple.
1 12 g frenum piercing

In the past I had 4 14g spike studs in my eyebrows
2 14g loops in my septum 
1 14g loop in my nostrol
1/2 stud in my tongue
the other nipple pierced
and a prince albert.
and more ear piercings than I can count.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> I really would love to get my navel done but my fiancé thinks its to fruity for a guy to have one. Maybe you can change her mind inknsteel?



Do it

----------

_youbeyouibei_ (01-05-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

A Jacobs ladder is hot.
Every guy I've dated doesn't have piercings  :Sad:

----------


## dav4

Ok (deep breath)......I just googled "Prince Albert"........... :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:  :Omg:  :Omg:  :Omg: 



Now I know why there are hardly any pics in this thread :Very Happy:

----------

_Anya_ (07-12-2013),_Capray_ (01-04-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (01-03-2013),PitOnTheProwl (01-04-2013),_STjepkes_ (01-04-2013)

----------


## dragonboy4578

> Ok (deep breath)......I just googled "Prince Albert"...........
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know why there are hardly any pics in this thread


LOL.... You are right there! Most of my piercings are only shown in person, to the right person.... As for the Prince Albert it bit a little, but not as bad as the nipples. At least for me.

----------

dav4 (01-03-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Do it


That's a cool belly button piercing!
I personally think a belly button piercing would be hot on *some* guys.

I'm not sure how I feel about prince alberts, Jacobs ladders and the like.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mft62485

I took a lot of mine out over the years, but currently 
8g tongue (used to be venoms, but I didn't like how one healed)
6g labret 
6g ears (used to be 1/2 inch, but hard to get a job with those)
8g apadravya (Don't google)

Used to have a lot more, but I like ink better.

----------


## dav4

> 8g apadravya (Don't google)


You know I had to...yikes!!

----------


## carlson

I googled it and in the middle of work I said o god no so painful then grabbed the front of my pants haha

----------


## Ridinandreptiles

My search history is now really really odd

----------

_STjepkes_ (01-04-2013)

----------


## kevinb

I will never have any piercings below the belt. No way I will ever have a needle going through anything down there.

----------


## Mike41793

> I will never have any piercings below the belt. No way I will ever have a needle going through anything down there.


Bc a hole puncher to the ear is so much better... Lol

----------

_arialmt_ (03-15-2013),_Capray_ (01-04-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (01-03-2013),DooLittle (01-03-2013),_Mft62485_ (01-03-2013),_STjepkes_ (01-04-2013)

----------


## kevinb

> Bc a hole puncher to the ear is so much better... Lol


In my mind yes! 

Here is my male piercers 0g navel. It looks masculine if its not a jewel IMO

----------

_threezero_ (01-18-2013)

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

All I have for now is my 2 lobes and my lip.

Lobes are stretched to 6G




An a wink to all those gorgeous ladies on this forum.

----------


## BrandiR

> I hope you're not joking, that sounds awesome!



True Story.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_Capray_ (01-04-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (01-03-2013),DooLittle (01-03-2013),_I-KandyReptiles_ (01-03-2013),_liv_ (01-05-2013),_Mft62485_ (01-03-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> I took a lot of mine out over the years, but currently 
> 8g tongue (used to be venoms, but I didn't like how one healed)
> 6g labret 
> 6g ears (used to be 1/2 inch, but hard to get a job with those)
> [b]8g apadravya (Don't google)[\b]
> 
> Used to have a lot more, but I like ink better.


Why hello thurr.

Guys with piercings are just amazing  :Very Happy:

----------

_Mft62485_ (01-03-2013)

----------


## mainbutter

So I've always told myself that people with atypical hair styles or colors, tattoos, or piercings aren't any different than the rest of us and that there is nothing wrong with them.

This thread has made me re-evaluate that position, for those with piercings at least!  :Razz:

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (01-04-2013),_MrLang_ (01-04-2013),_RobNJ_ (01-04-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

I can't wait until my chest piece is done so I can get dermals. 

I miss my sternum piercing so much

----------


## Inknsteel

> I really would love to get my navel done but my fiancé thinks its to fruity for a guy to have one. Maybe you can change her mind inknsteel?


I got mine done when I was 18 and never took it out. Mine is pierced on the bottom, not the way all the girls do it on the top. I don't give a crap what anyone else thinks, so what does it matter? Do what you wanna do and if she busts your balls for it for a while, so what... Lol

----------

_youbeyouibei_ (01-05-2013)

----------


## iPanda

my right ear has:


(cartilage is 14g, 2nd hole is 18, and bottoms are 2)
left is the same minus cartilage. 

also have my tongue and nips done...can't think of anything else i'd look good with....

----------

_youbeyouibei_ (01-05-2013)

----------


## Capray

Uhm...god, ouch. 

I have my ears double pierced! Ohh, SO bad!  :Surprised:

----------


## iPanda

oh my!! so naughty!! ;D

Cartilage was the worst, and mostly just the healing part of it.

----------


## Lupe

I have my ears stretched to 6g, navel, septum, and my vch done.

----------

_youbeyouibei_ (01-05-2013)

----------


## MisterKyte

> True Story.
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


Oh, I have a friend in high school who had this but between her fourth and pinkie toes. I always thought it was neat but most of our teachers thought it was "unsettling". :/

As for myself, the only things I have pierced right now are my ears and lip (snakebites, naturally) but I'm thinking of getting the bites redone since they're pretty low on my lip. 

Right now the ears are at 00g circular barbells but I used to have them at 5/8 in. until I blew them out sizing up, had them at this size for about five months now.

----------


## ScarlettLove

No pics, but I do have a lot...

belly button pierced 3 times, once on top and twice on bottom (looks like a peace sign without the circle around it)
tongue
nape
2 helix piercings, connected with an orbital
2 more helix piercings, not connected
conch
tregis
anti-tregis
rook
daith
4 lobe
and my personal favorite, the medusa

retired- lip

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I have my tongue and my cartilage in my ears pierced and that is it.  I am hoping to get a tattoo of a ball python some time later this month.

----------


## kevinb

I also retired my double spider bites in high school. I miss them  :Sad:

----------


## brooksy

For those that were squimish about my 8g hood or ripped out nipple piercing, I also have over 5 hours of scarification done on my back in one sitting, as well as 10 tattoos that were 46 hours of work in total done so far. I used to work in the body modification industry but have been working in a stuffy office job for the last 3 years, and most of my co-workers don't have a clue that I have more than a couple piercings 
Now the ripped out nipple sucked A LOT! especially since I had re-done them once due to poor placement so there was previous scar tissue there, but I really feel lopsided and want to get it re-done one day. It ended up healing well and pretty quick after the incident but I am glad that the guy I was dating at the time was heavily modified so I didn't freak him out too much.  
My fiance only has a single tattoo but I am trying my best to talk him into some hidden piercings (hi-five to the guy with the apadravya, good choice!)

----------


## MrLang

> So I've always told myself that people with atypical hair styles or colors, tattoos, or piercings aren't any different than the rest of us and that there is nothing wrong with them.
> 
> This thread has made me re-evaluate that position, for those with piercings at least!


I google imaged one of these piercings and there was a picture of a man's hand with a blob of baby batter in the middle of his palm. 

WTH.

What's the deal with mutilating the genitals ... ?

----------


## Mike41793

> What's the deal with mutilating the genitals ... ?


Yo lets go pierce for pierce. I pick one for you then you pick one for me.

EDIT: fair warning; im not gunna go easy on you. Prince alberts gunna be climbing jacobs ladder towards your navel piercings...

----------

_MrLang_ (01-04-2013)

----------


## carlson

If someone came at that area with a needle I may hit them haha I knew a guy who had a steak tattooed on his well his little man and he got it because his tattoo had his tattooed like an elephant sure you can picture how that was laied out haha

----------


## Mike41793

How bout you nicky? 
Pierce for pierce, lets do it!

----------


## carlson

Haha at one point I had fourteen piercings I stopped cuz only spot left was belly and below pants and no sir below my pants is my friend I'd never cause him unneeded pain haha

----------

_Capray_ (01-04-2013),dav4 (01-04-2013)

----------


## dav4

> Haha at one point I had fourteen piercings I stopped cuz only spot left was belly and below pants and no sir below my pants is my friend I'd never cause him unneeded pain haha


I'd thank this quote maybe seventeen times if I could...alas, only one is allowed.

----------

_carlson_ (01-04-2013)

----------


## carlson

> I'd thank this quote maybe seventeen times if I could...alas, only one is allowed.


Haha some times you gots to draw a line on things and that's mine  :Wink:

----------


## DooLittle

I think some of those are done for your other half, not you though.  :Wink: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Capray_ (01-04-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (01-05-2013),_Mike41793_ (01-04-2013),PitOnTheProwl (01-04-2013),_youbeyouibei_ (01-05-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> I think some of those are done for your other half, not you though. 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Exactly^! 

Stop being so greedy and man up nicky!

----------

DooLittle (01-04-2013)

----------


## MrLang

> I think some of those are done for your other half, not you though. 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


I'm envisioning that piercings below the belt would actually severely limit the kind of / amount / level of intensity of activity you could get into...

----------


## Mike41793

Yea when its not healed. Once its healed you'd be good to go.

----------


## carlson

See me and my ex have gotten our lip ring stuck together I wonder how bad it would be to get two of the below piercings stuck together?

----------


## DooLittle

> See me and my ex have gotten our lip ring stuck together I wonder how bad it would be to get two of the below piercings stuck together?


Well you're not supposed to have your face pierced, silly.  Lol.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mike41793_ (01-04-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> See me and my ex have gotten our lip ring stuck together I wonder how bad it would be to get two of the below piercings stuck together?


Jokes on you, i always carry around a pair of industrial bolt cutters!

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Nick if you get below the belt, I will too lol

----------

_Mike41793_ (01-04-2013)

----------


## Star-Static

I don't know if there's a current title holder for most piercings yet! (I think I saw a post where someone. Said they had 22?) I'm on my phone right now but I'll read through and post all of mine (not all of the pics!) later.  
But I currently have 36.  :Smile: 
Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Board Express

----------


## carlson

Bobba I can't go below the belt I can't harm my best friend were always hanging out  :Smile:  haha

----------


## Mike41793

Doooo it, dooo it! 

Come on bobba, we gotta peer pressure him!

----------


## DooLittle

Yeah, do it.  Who knows, he may thank you for it.

The apadravya looks um...  Shall we say interesting.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (01-05-2013)

----------


## Star-Static

Alright, back home.

Here's my list.
15 in ears. 
1 eyebrow. 
2 nostrils. 
1 septum. 
1 monroe. 
3 lips. 
3 tongue. 
5 dermal anchors (chest) 
2 nip. 
2 bellybutton. 
1 hood.


Hair is longer now though, haha, but you can see some of the ears here.

----------

PitOnTheProwl (01-04-2013),_Royal Hijinx_ (03-12-2013),_youbeyouibei_ (01-05-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

How do they do a dermal piercing? I dont understand; theres no way to like punch through anything to get it to stay in...

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Dermals are slid into the skin.

The anchor part sits under the skin.

----------

_Mike41793_ (01-04-2013)

----------


## Star-Static

> Dermals are slid into the skin.
> 
> The anchor part sits under the skin.


Yep, the bar under the skin anchors it in place.


Kinda like that, but there's an extension on both sides of the post.

----------

_Mike41793_ (01-04-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Dermals are slid into the skin.
> 
> The anchor part sits under the skin.


Ohhhh. Yea that makes sense!  :Smile:

----------


## Capray

Mm hmm. They do have their benefits (if you know what I mean...) 
But really.. What if it got infected?!? Youtch! 
Jeez this thread is gonna get put in quarantine soon. 

I want a bottom lip stud. I think it would be cool. Lol I just reLised my second lobe piercings are closed up because I neglect my earring duties. 

If I got my navel done it wouldnt be some long stupid dangly thing it would be a solid metal thing. 

Septum would be cool but Im minda squeamish about boogers! Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> But really.. What if it got infected?!? Youtch! 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


You keep the area clean. Showering, for example, is a great way to do this.

----------


## iPanda

> You keep the area clean. Showering, for example, is a great way to do this.


wait..you shower?

----------


## Mike41793

> wait..you shower?


Only when it rains.

----------

_Flikky_ (01-04-2013),_iPanda_ (01-04-2013),Toxic Tessa (03-12-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Honesty, nothing I've ever had done has gotten infected.

I use the leave it alone method and just wash my piercings in the shower.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

What sucks is rejection.

Ive had my sternum done three times now with the bar and each time they would reject.  :Sad: 

Which is why I'm going for a dermal once my chest piece is done. Less chance of rejection.

----------


## Mike41793

> What sucks is rejection.


You should see me with girls! Then you wouldnt feel so bad!  :ROFL:

----------


## Capray

Lol! Well.. He has a point. But seriously piercing rejection is just a frustrating when you want it so so so bad, and it never works. 

No offense. I mean not that theres any way to offend you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> Lol! Well.. He has a point. But seriously piercing rejection is just a frustrating when you want it so so so bad, and it never works. 
> 
> No offense. I mean not that theres any way to offend you! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Pubert never gets rejected or offended!  :Very Happy:

----------

_Capray_ (01-05-2013)

----------


## OsirisRa32

both ears gauged out to 6's right now...working towards zeros for both ears....

both nips 14g 
considering a 12 g prince albert

Retired: 14g industrial left ear
2nd holes in each ear (just the normal piercing gun size)


8 tattoos and counting....finishing the designs up for finishing my leg/calf sleeve and my left pectoral and left half sleeve.

----------


## Kodieh

> both ears gauged


What? How do you gauge? I know my ears are stretched out to 0s but how do you gauge?  :Wink:  Gauge is the width of the jewelry, which you are increasing to stretch your ears.  :Smile:  

I'm at 0s in both ears, and getting my first tattoo later this month or early next month. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2

----------


## OsirisRa32

> What? How do you gauge? I know my ears are stretched out to 0s but how do you gauge?  Gauge is the width of the jewelry, which you are increasing to stretch your ears.  
> 
> I'm at 0s in both ears, and getting my first tattoo later this month or early next month. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


cut me some slack.....this week has been little to no sleep  :Razz:

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Let me count my tattoos.

I guess I only have 9.

But in those is a chest piece and a leg sleeve

----------


## BFE Pets

sorry cant show on this forum its family oriented. inverted prince albert though if you want to google it.

o and plenty of ink... back piece and in the neighborhood of 16 others.

----------


## kevinb

I plan to get some micro dermals at some point. Either on my nape or collar bone.

----------


## Capray

> Haha at one point I had fourteen piercings I stopped cuz only spot left was belly and below pants and no sir below my pants is my friend I'd never cause him unneeded pain haha


Uh what would be the needed pain or do I want to know! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## carlson

> Uh what would be the needed pain or do I want to know! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Not sure yet I haven't come across a situation where my buddy being in pain is needed  lol

----------


## Coleslaw007

> Not sure yet I haven't come across a situation where my buddy being in pain is needed  lol


Well that sounds boring lmao

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

DooLittle (01-05-2013),_youbeyouibei_ (01-05-2013)

----------


## Capray

X) Hm... Oh jeez. Staaahpp!

----------


## carlson

> Well that sounds boring lmao
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


Maybe haha but I don't hurt friends specially ones I hang with 24/7 :Smile:  lol

----------


## Capray

Pfft You need a girlfriend...

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (01-05-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> Pfft You need a girlfriend...


 :Smile:  I'll apply.  :Wink:  

Ahaha

A lot of my facial piercings I either took out or I lost the jewelry.

Papa looked at me yesterday and was like you sure look nice with all that gone lol

----------


## Capray

Aww. I woulda been all "shutup!" And stormed off to put them all back in just to prove my point. I guess I'm disrespectful. Lol

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Lol you don't say that to an 83 year old man. Let alone my papa

----------

DooLittle (01-05-2013)

----------


## Capray

> Lol you don't say that to an 83 year old man. Let alone my papa


...Gulp.

----------


## youbeyouibei

Wow,  you could pierce the tension in this thread with a...welllllll, anyway! Hahahahahaha! I currently have zero piercings or tats but have plans for ink in three places (my left thigh, a poem I like and swallows [birds] on each side of my upper chest/clavicle area). The piercing I have yet to commit on but it's definitely been researched and looked into, I just have to decide to "man" up, so to speak and do it, lol!

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> Wow,  you could pierce the tension in this thread with a...welllllll, anyway! Hahahahahaha! I currently have zero piercings or tats but have plans for ink in three places (my left thigh, a poem I like and *swallows [birds] on each side of my upper chest/clavicle area)*. The piercing I have yet to commit on but it's definitely been researched and looked into, I just have to decide to "man" up, so to speak and do it, lol!


I have that lol

----------

_youbeyouibei_ (01-05-2013)

----------


## youbeyouibei

> I have that lol


That's awesome! I finally found a picture I like and an artist to do them, now it's just a matter of taking the time off work to get it done. I love the history behind them: leading sailors home from their journeys, loyalty to family/friends, plus that swallows mate for life (getting one done in blue and the other in red to signify my wife and I; high school sweethearts!  :Very Happy: ). Are yours realistic or cartoon/New School or what would you say they're are as far as style?

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Middle piece added:

----------

_youbeyouibei_ (01-05-2013)

----------


## youbeyouibei

Sweet! Thanks for sharing!

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

My left bird is actually a coverup

----------


## youbeyouibei

What of, if you don't mind me asking?

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

There was a small heart. Not colored in or anything. I don't have a picture of it. I think they used the tail. You can see it, but you really won't notice it unless I point it out

----------


## youbeyouibei

Gotcha. I've watched Tattoo Nightmares on Spike and aside from what of it is "made for TV", what those artists are capable of doing never ceases to amaze me, especially with cover-ups! I couldn't trace something, let alone draw it, with Van Gogh holding my hand and the pencil but some of the artwork those folks are capable of is incredible!

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Tattoo nightmares is good.

Ink Master is hilarious though.

----------


## threezero

all i have right now is a pair of 0g lobes, i'm more of a tattoo person but i plan to stretch my lobe to a 00g

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> all i have right now is a pair of 0g lobes, i'm more of a tattoo person but i plan to stretch my lobe to a 00g


Thats what I said. 
 :Wink:

----------


## the_yellow_pony

6-8 months ago(I have less extra neck now  :Razz:   )



10g septum, 14g eyebrow, 14g labret, 3/4" gauges, industrial in my left ear

I also have some arm ink + a phoenix on the left side of my neck.

I used to have the back of my neck done a few times, I miss it some days but others I remember how much of a pain it was!

----------


## Mike41793

> Maybe haha but I don't hurt friends specially ones I hang with 24/7 lol


Its impossible for them to understand hahaha.

----------


## DooLittle

[QUOTE=Mike41793;1991076]Its impossible for them to understand hahaha..

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

Edit: I read that wrong. Nvmd.

----------

_Mike41793_ (01-05-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> sorry cant show on this forum its family oriented. inverted prince albert though if you want to google it.
> 
> o and plenty of ink... back piece and in the neighborhood of 16 others.


How long did that take to heal?  

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> How long did that take to heal?  
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Does hubby know what you have in store for him...? You give me his number so i can warn that poor man!  :Surprised:

----------


## DooLittle

> Does hubby know what you have in store for him...? You give me his number so i can warn that poor man!



Oh no, that will never be in store for him.  He hates piercings.

Naw, I googled it, and was reading.  Said they can take awhile to heal.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mike41793_ (01-05-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

hahaha

----------


## Capray

Lol that must kinda suck having to let it rest for weeks....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------

_youbeyouibei_ (01-05-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Id be afraid to fall asleep for the first week lmao.

----------


## 1nstinct

First thought when I saw this thread that there was going to be a lot of "personal" parts being shown, then I realized this is a pg fourm.
I give credit to anyone with the below the belt pericings or their nips. I couldn't imagine doing either, it hurts to get a purple nerple can't imagine what forceps and a needle feels like.
I have no piercings or tats(yet) :Sad: .

----------


## youbeyouibei

> Lol that must kinda suck having to let it rest for weeks....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


^ Priceless! Sure hope the wait would be worth it in the end but I guess that would depend on a LOT of different variables, lmao!

----------

_Capray_ (01-05-2013)

----------


## Capray

Lmao! Haha we DO understand.

----------

_youbeyouibei_ (01-05-2013)

----------


## kevinb

Who knew this would become such a "hot" discussion. No pun intended haha

----------

_Capray_ (01-06-2013)

----------


## eskye

I have two sets in my ears. I passed out both times. I like certain piercings that fit well on the people who have them, such as facial piercings that accentuate their attractive features. I will not be getting any others, because I will surely go into a coma if I got anything else haha. I enjoyed this thread though.

----------


## AK907

I don't have many at the moment.

0g in both lobes
14g second piercings in both ears
Ampallang
Frenulum

Retired:
Labret
Eyebrow (twice)
Upper ear cartilage
3rd set of ear lobe piercings
Jacobs ladder

----------


## kevinb

I think I'd be to embarrassed to get anything below the belt pierced. Since both my piercers are male.

----------


## Capray

> Id be afraid to fall asleep for the first week lmao.


Uhhh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## xFenrir

I am not adventurous with piercings lol. I HAD two in each earlobe, but one got ripped out by my drunk friend (it was an honest to goodness accident, she whapped me upside my head with her coat sleeve and the earring god caught in the stitching. She feels awful about it to this day, and I love teasing her about it) and the other just kinda closed up on it's own. So I'm back down to just one set for now. And I have a standard piercing in my cartilage. A friend and I were sitting around one day and she said she wanted another one for herself, and we came up with the BRILLIANT plan to let one of our friends do it with a (sterilized) safety pin. Needless to say, it HURT, and continued to hurt for like 4 months or so. But I told myself I'd already gone through the pain to get it that damn it I was gonna keep it! xD But I'll never do it that way again.

But I REALLY want to get my navel and more of my ear cartilage pierced (industrial probably, dunno about anything else), and I've played around with the idea of getting my nose pierced (on the side, not septum), but my boyfriend isn't a big fan of facial piercings. Not that he'd stop me or break up with me if I got it, he just doesn't find them attractive.

----------


## Mike41793

> Uhhh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Sorry, family friendly site prohibits me from explaining lol.

----------

DooLittle (01-07-2013),_youbeyouibei_ (01-08-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> A friend and I were sitting around one day and she said she wanted another one for herself, and we came up with the BRILLIANT plan to let one of our friends do it with a (sterilized) safety pin.


My guess is alcohol had a part to play in this story lmao!

----------


## xFenrir

> My guess is alcohol had a part to play in this story lmao!


Actually we were both completely sober! haha. I don't know what we were thinking. Like when I thought it would be SO TOTALLY AWESOME to open a bag of chips by squeezing it. Or when I thought throwing a huge lollipop on the ground would just break it into a few pieces.

Just to let you know, don't do that. It's like a freaking shrapnel grenade.

----------


## kevinb

Only 9 days until I get my 8mm conch punches!

----------


## Gorillafist

This made me happy that so many people on here are into modifications. All I have right now is my tongue. Kinda weird for that to be the only piercing a guy has. Haha I might try and split it and pierce both sides. I have has my ears and lip pierced too many times to count but couldn't keep because of my living situation and job. (Very Mormon family that hates piercings) in a few weeks I am getting my ears pierced again so I can finally size up. (Goal size is 2 inches) and will probably pierce my naval. Not sure what else I want yet but I know for a fact that there will be more!!

----------


## Kodieh

Has anyone got their second holes on their ears and stretched? Maybe a picture would help... 



I worked with a guy who had like a 6g tunnel in his left second piercing and I'm starting to think that would be awesome. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mrl249

Never posted on this thread, I've had mine for about 5 years now. 
 :Smile:

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Mmm lobes

----------


## MrLang

> Id be afraid to fall asleep for the first week lmao.


This X 1000000

----------

_Mike41793_ (01-16-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> This X 1000000


Wakey wakey...

...

...

...

AHHHH!

----------


## DooLittle

What a bunch of chickens...

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

You wouldnt understand doolittle...

----------


## DooLittle

If you say so.  It can't hurt that bad.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> If you say so.  It can't hurt that bad.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Youre missing it... When you go "ahHA! Thats what mike meant!" Then you'll know.

----------

_Kodieh_ (01-16-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> Youre missing it... When you go "ahHA! Thats what mike meant!" Then you'll know.


I'm following, still not sure why so scared...lol.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## threezero

I really want more piercing on my ears like conch punches, daith, helix etc but i have to wear iem and headphones alot and I have recently decided to start playing hockey :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Don't see alot of ppl with heavy piercing playing hockey, here's to hoping my 0g lobes stay intact lol

----------


## Kodieh

Go silicone, when I got to work I just pop the silicone tunnels in. They're high flared to stay in and really light weight. Exotic colors too.  :Wink:  

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mrl249

> Go silicone, when I got to work I just pop the silicone tunnels in. They're high flared to stay in and really light weight. Exotic colors too.  
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


No way. No silicones for me :/

----------


## Kodieh

> No way. No silicones for me :/


Why is that? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Question for you people with piercings.  Do you set off metal detectors at the airports?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> Question for you people with piercings.  Do you set off metal detectors at the airports?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Can't say for airports, but I don't set off the metal detector at the court house lol

----------

_BrandiR_ (01-18-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (01-22-2013),DooLittle (01-18-2013)

----------


## threezero

i have not but I only have lobes.But i have found my tattoo and lobes to be good dectectors lol.

In regard to sillicone, think it will stay in after a few body check and possibly getting snag by helmet straps?

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

I doubt it. Unless it could fully heal first. Getting hit and whatnot is just asking for rejection.

----------


## threezero

of course i meant full healed. Havn't skated in since i was 14 gonna need a at least a month or 2 to get back on my feet and stick and puck before I put on a helmet for a real game

----------


## jbean7916

> Question for you people with piercings.  Do you set off metal detectors at the airports?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Surgical steel doesn't trip the switch  :Smile: 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BrandiR

> Can't say for airports, but I don't set off the metal detector at the court house lol


Future Facebook Status Quote, thank you.

----------

_Mike41793_ (01-18-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Lol lol.

----------


## xXMNxHerperXx

My ears are at 32mm, 2 lip piercings(they are not called snake bites) septum and PA. Love all the names people have for piercings now adays lol. Snake bites, monroe, angel bites, dermal piercings. That is not thecorrect terms lol. But I guess the same goes for jewelry, the names just come out of no where lol.

----------


## threezero

I though those were the correct terms? at least according to bme wiki. unless they mis label them?

----------


## Kodieh

> i have not but I only have lobes.But i have found my tattoo and lobes to be good dectectors lol.
> 
> In regard to sillicone, think it will stay in after a few body check and possibly getting snag by helmet straps?


It in theory, should stay in. Mine haven't ever fallen out, period. The flares are pretty big, but they squish down to get them in or out. Takes effort to do it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mrl249

> Why is that? 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


I like sturdy, with silicone ones they can fall out and go unnoticed till the end of the day. Plus they never make the silicone ones wide enough!! Just not for me :/ I've tried at least 10 and all 10 failed.

Buttttttttt, I am a larger size, I can see the silicone's working very well for smaller sizes.

----------


## 3skulls

I got my ears done back in the 90s and got up to 9/16s. My right lobe got ripped a couple of times until it was just a thin little piece of skin. A couple of years after that I just cut it in half with some scissors, got sick of it.  :Smile: 



After all those years I can still get a pencil in my left lobe.

----------


## Kodieh

> I like sturdy, with silicone ones they can fall out and go unnoticed till the end of the day. Plus they never make the silicone ones wide enough!! Just not for me :/ I've tried at least 10 and all 10 failed.
> 
> Buttttttttt, I am a larger size, I can see the silicone's working very well for smaller sizes.


My buddy's at the size below one inch and he still wears silicones successfully. I can see at like inch+ it not being as effective. 



That's too bad 3skulls, the best way to thicken your lobes is to go back down a size and then back up. Or, if you can make it, go up and then back down. It's best to do this at smaller sizes, like below ½ inch. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2

----------


## snowcolt

lip, tongue, eyebrow

----------


## Cendalla

First and seconds on both lobes. 
A third, forth and Helix on the right (no more on the left because they drove me nuts with the phone and hearing aids)
Nose and nips 

Pretty standard.  :Smile:

----------


## babyknees

Current:
2x 0g primary lobes
2x 2g secondary lobes
3x 18g helix
14g antitragus
16g tragus
14g daith
10g conch
14g rook
2g punched helix
2x 14g side labret
6g septum
6g navel
10g vertical nipple (being lazy about getting the other redone for the billionth time)
4g VCH 

Retired:
14g tongue frenulum
14g upper lip frenulum (smiley)
14g nostril
4x hip microdermals
4x clavicle microdermals
14x spine microdermals
2x 12g horizontal nipples
8g triangle
3x 14g navel
14g inverse navel
14g inverse vertical labret
14g nasallang

Some pics:

----------


## Gorillafist

> Current:
> 2x 0g primary lobes
> 2x 2g secondary lobes
> 3x 18g helix
> 14g antitragus
> 16g tragus
> 14g daith
> 10g conch
> 14g rook
> ...


I'm jealous of all that you have (:

----------


## threezero

any reason why you retire all your oral piercings?

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Current:
> 2x 0g primary lobes
> 2x 2g secondary lobes
> 3x 18g helix
> 14g antitragus
> 16g tragus
> 14g daith
> 10g conch
> 14g rook
> ...


The Tattoo is the best part. ;D

----------


## babyknees

> I'm jealous of all that you have (:


Thanks! I realized after I posted this that I forgot a couple lol




> any reason why you retire all your oral piercings?


I still have my lip pierced twice but I took out the tongue frenulum because I got a tongue frenectomy in preparation to have my tongue split (which I never ended up doing). And the smiley fell out one night while I was sleeping and I couldn't get it back in the next morning. I've thought about getting it redone.




> The Tattoo is the best part. ;D


Why thank you! I need more tattoos. It's been too long and I have too much free space for them.

----------


## Gorillafist

I now have to add septum to my collection hahah

----------


## pigfat

Does that count?

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (01-28-2013),_Kodieh_ (01-28-2013)

----------


## kevinb

So I finally got my nipples pierced! 12g with teal anodized titanium curved barbels. Hope this pic doesn't upset the mods since it does have a tattoo in it too.  :Wink:

----------


## PiercingPrincess

I feel the need to comment given my user name.. hah..
I currently have 20; I had to take my eyebrow out and i ripped out my top and bottem navel ones. 
I still have 5 lobe on each ear (first set are gauged) then helix and tragus and on the other I have an industrial. 
On my face I have snake bites and a medusa, as well as both nostrils and septum. 
Eventually I'll probably get my navel done again and some more on my ears but for now im more focused on getting my tattoos finished up.

----------


## Kodieh

Really want someone to explain gauging to me. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2

----------


## babyknees

> Really want someone to explain gauging to me. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


Like why people stretch their piercings or how the process works?

----------


## Mike41793

> Really want someone to explain gauging to me. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


Its like using your best judgement to estimate something. For example: 
Kodieh is gauging whether or not Mike is beautiful. 

The answer is yes, yes i am.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (03-13-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

> Like why people stretch their piercings or how the process works?


What you just described is stretching. I have my first holes stretched out to 8mm. I still want to know what gauging is... 



> Its like using your best judgement to estimate something. For example: 
> Kodieh is gauging whether or not Mike is beautiful. 
> 
> The answer is yes, yes i am.


I have to agree.  :Wink:  

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Mike41793_ (03-12-2013)

----------


## babyknees

> What you just described is stretching. I have my first holes stretched out to 8mm. I still want to know what gauging is... 
> 
> 
> I have to agree.  
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


Gauging is an incorrect term for stretching. A gauge is a form of measurement for wire and piercing jewelry. For some reason people have started to incorrectly use it to describe the process of stretching or enlarging the gauge of their jewelry.

----------


## Mike41793

I like gouging.

----------


## Kodieh

> Gauging is an incorrect term for stretching. A gauge is a form of measurement for wire and piercing jewelry. For some reason people have started to incorrectly use it to describe the process of stretching or enlarging the gauge of their jewelry.


Thank you! That's what I was getting at.  :Smile:  

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2

----------


## babyknees

> I like gouging.


Gouging could be a very painful and violent way to give yourself a piercing.  :Very Happy: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Thank you! That's what I was getting at.  
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2


I had a feeling that you already knew the answer  :Wink:

----------

_Kodieh_ (03-12-2013),_Mike41793_ (03-12-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Gouging could be a very painful and violent way to give yourself a piercing.


I like it.

----------


## babyknees

> I like it.


I have this image in my head of someone just slowly picking at your skin with a needle until they get all the way through.

----------

_Kodieh_ (03-12-2013),_Mike41793_ (03-12-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> I have this image in my head of someone just slowly picking at your skin with a needle until they get all the way through.


What do you mean "someone"? I'd do it myself! Or let kodieh do it  :Wink:

----------

_Kodieh_ (03-12-2013)

----------


## Scubaf250

Just got these the other day =D 





Ears at 4g is all I have at the moment. My daily wear are tigers eye plugs.

----------


## xFenrir

> Just got these the other day =D 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ears at 4g is all I have at the moment. My daily wear are tigers eye plugs.


Ooh, super cool! Where did you get those?

I just got my second holes repierced in my earlobes just for fun, probably gonna get a third set done sometime this week just 'cause I can. I'm super mad that I can't get an earring through my cartilage piercing though, since I went through so much pain for it.  :Taz:

----------


## Toxic Tessa

I haven't really taken many pictures with all of my piercings in (work in the ER as a nurse and on the ambulance as a paramedic which doesn't allow them),  but the ones I currently have are:

Left ear:
x8 normal piercings (all the way up the side of my ear)

Right ear:
Industrial
Helix
Targus
 x3 lobe

Facial:
x2 right nostril piercings (I've had these since I was like 13, got them done back home in italy. My cousins and I all have it haha.)

Navel:
Belly button 

Other: 
x4 clavicle microdermals, two on each side
x2 microdermals on back, that are part of a tattoo.


None permanent past piercings:
Corset Piercings

Retired piercings
Nipples
Eyebrow
Septum
Snake bites
Monroe

Future piercings:
x4 microdermals near my hip
A specialized orbital
A unique industrial in my left not exactly like them but similar (working with my piercer and the supplier about this):
http://www.isbodyjewelry.com/wp-cont...ontestants.jpg * picture 1in particular.
http://i.imgur.com/cixLu7D.jpg Pic 1 and 3
http://i.imgur.com/qUZuObR.jpg  or this one, which is my favorite.


Future non permanent piercings:
4 point suspension hooks in my back.

** note about this. I was very sick for a very long time and diagnosed with cancer, which I have since recovered from. I had so many regrets about my life and not doing more things and being adventurous. When I got better I made a huge list of over 100 things I want to do before I die. Participating in a human suspension was on the list. Why? Human suspension  scared me until I saw one in person and watched a friend do it who was laughing and playing around the whole time she was hanging. I realized just how mesmerizing it was. I feel in love.  I have steadily been crossing things off of  my list it for the past 2 years and this is my next item to cross off.


Pictures to come in the future!

----------

_Kodieh_ (03-12-2013)

----------


## babyknees

> Future non permanent piercings:
> 4 point suspension hooks in my back.
> 
> ** note about this. I was very sick for a very long time and diagnosed with cancer, which I have since recovered from. I had so many regrets about my life and not doing more things and being adventurous. When I got better I made a huge list of over 100 things I want to do before I die. Participating in a human suspension was on the list. Why? Human suspension  scared me until I saw one in person and watched a friend do it who was laughing and playing around the whole time she was hanging. I realized just how mesmerizing it was. I feel in love.  I have steadily been crossing things off of  my list it for the past 2 years and this is my next item to cross off.


I did a flesh hook suspension. It was an amazing experience and I've been wanting to go back up for awhile. There's something so powerful about being able to confront your fears and push yourself past (what you think are) your pain limits. I wish you the best of luck with getting your feet off the ground!

----------


## Scubaf250

> Ooh, super cool! Where did you get those?
> 
> I just got my second holes repierced in my earlobes just for fun, probably gonna get a third set done sometime this week just 'cause I can. I'm super mad that I can't get an earring through my cartilage piercing though, since I went through so much pain for it.


I got them from a kiosk at the mall =P I've been eye balking them sense I got my ears pierced and when I was there the other day this was the last set and they were 20% off because they aren't going to be selling them any more... I'm glad I snagged them lol

----------


## Toxic Tessa

> I did a flesh hook suspension. It was an amazing experience and I've been wanting to go back up for awhile. There's something so powerful about being able to confront your fears and push yourself past (what you think are) your pain limits. I wish you the best of luck with getting your feet off the ground!


Thank you so much!  I went to a tattoo convention earlier this year and part of one of the performances was a 2 point chest suspension. It was my first time ever seeing one live. Up until now I have only seen it in documentaries and in pictures which made the whole ordeal look scary and excruciating. Seeing it up close and personal though... I can't even explain how it made me felt. It was actually very beautiful and I couldn't look away. 

Afterwards, they let non performers who had signed up earlier in the day get suspended by the 4 points in the back.  I was too late to sign up but I got to watch my friend do it. She was cheesing the whole time she was hanging and doing funky karate chops, laughing, and letting us all push her around like a swing haha.   

I am so stoked!

----------


## threezero

suspension look interesting but i dont think i will ever work up the courage to do it. I have 2 stretch lobes and i'm horrible at getting pierced. I would rather sit for a 10hr tattoo session than get pierce lol. Suspension hook looks to be at least 6g maybe even bigger, i had one of my lobe pierce at 8g and one at 0g both hurt so bad i dont think i can subject myself to such non permanent large gauge piercing again

----------


## Mike41793

What's the point of the suspension thing...? I'm not hating on it because i always say do whatever floats your boat but i don't get what you'd get out of it. It looks like it'd hurt a lot lol. Wouldn't parachuting or something give you the same sense of flying? If its a "because i can" thing, then thats cool too lol. Iwas just curious.

----------


## Medusa<3

> True Story.
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


LOL! NO WAYYY! I have two webbed toes on the same two toes, but there only half way webbed. Bad ass  :Wink:

----------

_BrandiR_ (03-19-2013)

----------


## Toxic Tessa

> What's the point of the suspension thing...? I'm not hating on it because i always say do whatever floats your boat but i don't get what you'd get out of it. It looks like it'd hurt a lot lol. Wouldn't parachuting or something give you the same sense of flying? If its a "because i can" thing, then thats cool too lol. I was just curious.


So far all the people I have seen do it, including my friend, said that pain is actually not bad and she didn't feel anything past the initial piercing. I think for me, it's going to be more of a "mind" over "Pain" kind of things. Kind of like how I dealt with the pain associated with my condition by blocking it out for the most part. I've just always thought it was pretty interesting and figured: "Hey, why not."

It's one of the more extreme things on my list of things to do. Last month I did a fun thing: Went scuba diving and had a mock tea party underwater, along with underwater pumpkin carving. Which... is much harder than it seems... lol.

----------


## Mike41793

> So far all the people I have seen do it, including my friend, said that pain is actually not bad and she didn't feel anything past the initial piercing. I think for me, it's going to be more of a "mind" over "Pain" kind of things. Kind of like how I dealt with the pain associated with my condition by blocking it out for the most part. I've just always thought it was pretty interesting and figured: "Hey, why not."
> 
> It's one of the more extreme things on my list of things to do. Last month I did a fun thing: Went scuba diving and had a mock tea party underwater, along with underwater pumpkin carving. Which... is much harder than it seems... lol.


Huh. Neat. Yea idk thats pretty much what i figured i guess. Lmk how it goes, id like to hear about the experience. 

I can hardly carve a pumpkin normally, let alone down in the water lmao

----------


## Toxic Tessa

> Huh. Neat. Yea idk thats pretty much what i figured i guess. Lmk how it goes, id like to hear about the experience. 
> 
> I can hardly carve a pumpkin normally, let alone down in the water lmao


Lmao, it was ridiculously hard. Other people ended up with these intricate designs. I settled for just being able to put a damn smiley face on it.  I'll be sure to post about the suspension when it happens, might even put a few pics up if they don't come out looking horrifying haha.

----------


## babyknees

> What's the point of the suspension thing...? I'm not hating on it because i always say do whatever floats your boat but i don't get what you'd get out of it. It looks like it'd hurt a lot lol. Wouldn't parachuting or something give you the same sense of flying? If its a "because i can" thing, then thats cool too lol. Iwas just curious.


It's different for everyone. Historically it's a spiritual act and many people (myself included) still hold that belief. There are specific religions and tribes linked to using suspension for various religious and cultural rites. Personally I don't have a specific religious belief but for me it gives me a spiritual feeling. Sort of a hard thing to explain. Additionally I find a lot of strength in being able to endure pain. It's therapeutic to be able to push myself past what I know will be potentially excruciating and talk myself through it. I didn't find suspension to be too terribly painful. Honestly I've had piercings that were much worse. The initial piercings are large gauge piercings and that can be potentially really painful but I had two piercers working together and so for a total of four hooks it was only two instances of pain. Getting off the ground was a burning feeling across my shoulders as my skin stretched and it was also just a lot of anxiety about just wanting to be up already. Actually hanging in the air felt incredibly freeing and exhilarating and I hardly noticed the hooks or the pain. With anything painful you get an endorphin rush and that can make most pain relatively easy to get through. Of course it's all individual and a very personal experience. It's not for everyone. Much like piercings, tattoos and other forms of body modification aren't everyone's cup of tea.

----------

_Mike41793_ (03-20-2013)

----------


## xFenrir

Just got my navel pierced yesterday!! I've been wanting it for YEARS but never got around to getting it done. Hurt like the ****ens though!  :Surprised:  Everyone's testimonies that I had read said "oh it only hurts a little" or "on a scale of 1-10 it was maybe like a 2", so I was NOT prepared for how much it hurt, haha.

Now I'm seriously debating getting a nose, monroe, or hip dermals done. I dunno about nose or a monroe because a) my family would raise hell about how I "ruined my face" and I'd never hear the end of it and b) my boyfriend has said he doesn't like them (but he wouldn't stop me if I wanted to get it done). I'm really leaning towards hip dermals because I think they look incredibly sexy, plus they can be covered up if I got a job that didn't allow piercings other than ear ones, but I dunno if I want a piercing that would have to be surgically removed if I didn't want it anymore... I really like monroes too but again I'd never hear the end of how my "pretty face is ruined" lol.

I got a 3rd hole done in my earlobe as well, thinking of going back for a 4th... Gonna get an industrial done sometime soon as well.

----------


## Jessssica

I currently have;
14g tongue
16g nipple x2
16g hood
Pierced ears x5 each

I retired my eyebrow ring and naval from my younger days and
I also have nine tatts  :Smile:

----------


## ChristianD

My fiance was/is a piercer. I myself have had or still have the following:

Nips
Eyebrow
Appradraya 
Tongue (2 holes)
Lobes
Cartilage
Dermals

I have 13 tattoos too and my whole back is done up. Its my favorite work I have and was definitely the longest piece to get. Took over 40 hours to do. Its fallen angel wings which look like raven wings. Basically its meant to represent my good and bad side with a huge celtic cross in the center of the wings which are made of stone. The cross is cracked and weathered and below the cross are three skulls that are also all cracked and broken. Basically the raven in mythology is the bringer of life and death and the cross is always looking out for me and is protecting my back at all times. I was in the military for several years and it has alot of special meaning to me for more than one reason. Also the cross resembles a cross that was given to me by my grandfather before he passed. Double meaning yet again!! The skulls on the bottom represent my enemies and those who have attempted to stab me in the back thus the symbolism of the skulls being cracked and broken. Cross me and you will be broken. Pretty deep I know. Pics of it have been taken and submitted to magazines from my artist. Hopefully one day it will make one!! Time will tell....

If you want pics hit me up and I will be glad to share...

-Christian

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Got my VCH done today  :Very Happy:

----------

_babyknees_ (03-29-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (03-26-2013),DooLittle (03-26-2013),_Mike41793_ (03-26-2013)

----------


## babyknees

> Just got my navel pierced yesterday!! I've been wanting it for YEARS but never got around to getting it done. Hurt like the ****ens though!  Everyone's testimonies that I had read said "oh it only hurts a little" or "on a scale of 1-10 it was maybe like a 2", so I was NOT prepared for how much it hurt, haha.
> 
> Now I'm seriously debating getting a nose, monroe, or hip dermals done. I dunno about nose or a monroe because a) my family would raise hell about how I "ruined my face" and I'd never hear the end of it and b) my boyfriend has said he doesn't like them (but he wouldn't stop me if I wanted to get it done). I'm really leaning towards hip dermals because I think they look incredibly sexy, plus they can be covered up if I got a job that didn't allow piercings other than ear ones, but I dunno if I want a piercing that would have to be surgically removed if I didn't want it anymore... I really like monroes too but again I'd never hear the end of how my "pretty face is ruined" lol.
> 
> I got a 3rd hole done in my earlobe as well, thinking of going back for a 4th... Gonna get an industrial done sometime soon as well.


With the dermals just make sure you go to a skilled piercer who can show you pictures of HEALED microdermals that he/she has done. And when considering placement make sure it's not an area that you normally wear your pants. My hip dermals healed pretty well and I think they're one of the sexiest piercings out there.

Was your navel done with clamps? I always find piercings done with clamps to be more painful.




> Got my VCH done today


Congrats!

----------


## xFenrir

> With the dermals just make sure you go to a skilled piercer who can show you pictures of HEALED microdermals that he/she has done. And when considering placement make sure it's not an area that you normally wear your pants. My hip dermals healed pretty well and I think they're one of the sexiest piercings out there.
> 
> Was your navel done with clamps? I always find piercings done with clamps to be more painful.


If I get them done I'm going to go to where my friend got hers, they're looking great and she said the guy was awesome. Plus he has her come back every so often so he can clean out the piercings for her free of charge. I don't know if that's a usual thing piercers will do with non-removable piercings, but I thought that was a nice thing to do. All I wear are low-cut pants, so they don't even touch where they would go.  :Smile:  I'm still debating, since they ARE "permanent", but I do think they're hella sexy. They're also waaaaay more expensive than any other piercing I'd want, haha.

Yeah, they used a clamp. I didn't even feel that, but I DEFINITELY felt the needle. I didn't even know there was any other way to do it. It doesn't hurt anymore though, unless I pull it accidentally with my clothing or it gets bumped.

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

And got my snakebites back <3

----------

